# freebsd-doc-en



## Anonymous (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi!

I did try to update port from the subject and I got:


```
Error: /undefinedfilename in --file--                                                        
Operand stack:                                                                               
   (/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-
products/../../../share/images/articles/building-products/freebsd-
branches.eps)   (r)                       
Execution stack:                                                                             
   %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --
nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --
nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1862   1   3   %oparray_pop   1861   
1   3   %oparray_pop   1845   1   3   %oparray_pop   1739   1   3   
%oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   
--nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --
nostringval--   --nostringval--                                                                                
Dictionary stack:                                                                            
   --dict:1155/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:77/200(L)--   --
dict:10/25(L)--     
Current allocation mode is local                                                             
Last OS error: 2                                                                             
Current file position is 8177                                                                
GPL Ghostscript 8.70: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1                                       
*** Error code 1                                                                             
Error: /undefinedfilename in --file--                                                        
Operand stack:                                                                               
   (/usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en/work/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/building-
products/../../../share/images/articles/building-products/freebsd-
organization.eps)   (r)                   
Execution stack:                                                                             
   %interp_exit   .runexec2   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --
nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --nostringval--   --
nostringval--   false   1   %stopped_push   1862   1   3   %oparray_pop   1861   
1   3   %oparray_pop   1845   1   3   %oparray_pop   1739   1   3   
%oparray_pop   --nostringval--   %errorexec_pop   .runexec2   --nostringval--   
--nostringval--   --nostringval--   2   %stopped_push   --nostringval--   --
nostringval--   --nostringval--                                                                                
Dictionary stack:                                                                            
   --dict:1155/1684(ro)(G)--   --dict:0/20(G)--   --dict:77/200(L)--   --
dict:10/25(L)--     
Current allocation mode is local                                                             
Last OS error: 2
Current file position is 8177
GPL Ghostscript 8.70: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1
*** Error code 1
2 errors
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc-en.

===>>> make failed for misc/freebsd-doc-en
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for en-freebsd-doc-20091126 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2009)

234 posts under your belt, and you still post a page of system output without code tags? I'm sure you'll fix that yourself?


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> 234 posts under your belt, and you still post a page of system output without code tags? I'm sure you'll fix that yourself?



I am so sorry but I forgot...grrr.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2009)

Do you need Postscript output? If not, re-run 'make config' in the port and remove that option.


----------



## vivek (Dec 21, 2009)

Upgrade ports tree and try again. Usaully, this fix the issue. Oh and do not forget /usr/ports/UPDATING file and search for error or portname.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Do you need Postscript output? If not, re-run 'make config' in the port and remove that option.



I did:

```
make distclean
make rmconfig
```

and start again but doesn't work. And I checked pdf and html_split.


----------



## ApolloDS (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi all

Exactly same problem here with fresh FreeBSD 8.0 install and freebsd-doc-en.

Greetings

Peter


----------



## ocean (Dec 21, 2009)

same problem here with ghostscript8-8.70 (done make distclean/clean/rmconfig for ghostscript and freebsd-doc-en)


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 21, 2009)

I sent email to maintainer and he responded that they will investigate the problem.


----------

